# Long terms success stories of taking your wife back after cheating



## Lostinthis (Sep 11, 2012)

Please Share


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Beowulf.
AlmostRecovered.
Betrayed1


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I've deleted multiple posts that either directly oppose the OP's stated need for the thread, or contain personal attacks. Please respect the OP enough to allow the questions to be answered. We never know when a question can be a call for hope that a person needs to get through a crisis.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Don't know whether I fit the "Long terms success" but I'm close to three years after DDay and I'm happy, we are happy.
My story is one of a good marriage, my wife agrees with it, she allowed herslef to be flattered too much, things got out of hand and had a intense, marriage killer, affair with a MOM, a complete loser who dropped her the moment he was busted to my wife's dismay.
She thought life had ended for her. That bad. Three months after that we were about to stat the divorce procedings, she asked me to put it on hold giving me guarantee of a fair settlement. I agreed and watched her for several months while she dismantled the affair in her head until I decided to jump into R. She did all she had to do and more. The emotional rollercoaster of hell begun and here we are. Was hard but we did it.

I'm sure very few would get her wife back after this kind of affair. I chose to do it and I'm happy I made that decision.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Also read Amplexor's and the guy's stories *here*.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My story is in the link in my sig - we're two years past D day#2 and our marriage is better in a lot of ways than it was!


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Isn't Mattmatt's a success story?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> Isn't Mattmatt's a success story?


Depends on how you look at it. He thinks it was.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I am 3 and 1/2 years into recovery and our marriage is awesome although i was the one that had the affair


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Acabado said:


> Don't know whether I fit the "Long terms success" but I'm close to three years after DDay and I'm happy, we are happy.
> My story is one of a good marriage, my wife agrees with it, she allowed herslef to be flattered too much, things got out of hand and had a intense, marriage killer, affair with a MOM, a complete loser who dropped her the moment he was busted to my wife's dismay.
> She thought life had ended for her. That bad. Three months after that we were about to stat the divorce procedings, she asked me to put it on hold giving me guarantee of a fair settlement. I agreed and watched her for several months while she dismantled the affair in her head until I decided to jump into R. She did all she had to do and more. The emotional rollercoaster of hell begun and here we are. Was hard but we did it.
> 
> I'm sure very few would get her wife back after this kind of affair. I chose to do it and I'm happy I made that decision.


Hi Acabado, 
First time I read your story. Glad everything worked out right.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

You can count me in as a success story. It is about 5 years now since my affair, and my husband and I have reconciled and our marriage is doing extremely well these days. I think my H would agree, although these days we don't talk about it much anymore. It was a rough few years but we made it.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope to be long term and respond to this one day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Long Term? Beowulf, Wazza, "the Guy", and a few others. Not very many past 4 or 5 years.


----------



## baldmale (Dec 29, 2010)

My ex cheating wife and I are about 2 years part dday and she's pregnant with our second child...so, yes, it can be done. But marriage is hard enough without that extra struggle and that makes it nearly impossible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

3 years, 7 months out... We are still together, but not fully reconciled. The marriage itself is a ton and a half better than it has been for a decade though.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Torrivien said:


> Hi Acabado,
> First time I read your story. Glad everything worked out right.


Torri, I already put my story in your Coping with infidelity poll


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

It's so nice to finally see success stories We are about 8 mo R and it has been very much an emotional rollercoaster since my EA but it has been worth every day of recovering and working together on making our marriage better. I feel that hope and know that we will be one of those couples that can say yes it's been years and we are great. We are both very determined and very much in love. Wish it didn't happen in the first place though. This site has helped tremendously and we will still be in counselling for quite a while but that's what it takes. Working on it daily. Hope to see more people's stories on this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Acabado said:


> Torri, I already put my story in your Coping with infidelity poll


Oh, sorry Acabado.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)




----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Depends on how you look at it. He thinks it was.


Well, I made a commitment to be there for her, to look after her. And to the best of my ability, that's what I have done.

So, we are still together, have a beautiful house and I love her now as much as I did when I met her in 1989.

So... a long-term success? Well, yes, I like to think so.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

MattMatt, didn't you wrote recently you strugle more with your EA rether than hers?


----------

